# Hydrogen sulfide gas?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Otherwise known as Sewer gas, something we're exposed to on a pretty regular basis. 

I'm just wondering - does anyone know of Drain Cleaners who have ever had health issues as a result of this? Apparently current studies on long term exposure aren't conclusive.

I admin, I'm not exactly sure what level of this we're exposed to when cleaning a main line(Probably close to zero if it's an outdoor cleanout), though I'm curious.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A little sewer gas never hurt anyone.....:laughing:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tried to find one person who died from sewer gas in their home.
Just one suspected person and they were already very sick already.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I gave my old lady the dutch oven now shes partially blind in one eye. I hope this helps.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> A little sewer gas never hurt anyone.....:laughing:




In all likely hood being exposed to all this stuff has probably built up a resistance in our bodies 100 times stronger than the average person
plumbers have mean, tough antibodies in their blood


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> In all likely hood being exposed to all this stuff has probably built up a resistance in our bodies 100 times stronger than the average person
> plumbers have mean, tough antibodies in their blood


Agreed. I came down with pneumonia in March but 1st time I've been sick in 20+ years. I've always attributed it to being a plumber.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> I gave my old lady the dutch oven now shes partially blind in one eye. I hope this helps.


Best post I've read all day...


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya'll are talking about Bacteria though, not the actual gas. The gas isn't going to help our immune systems.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

*Hydrogen sulfide* is the chemical compound with the formula H
2​S. It is a colorless gas with the characteristic foul odor of rotten eggs; it is heavier than air, very poisonous, corrosive, flammable, and explosive.
Hydrogen sulfide often results from the prokaryotic breakdown of organic matter in the absence of oxygen gas, such as in swamps and sewers; this process is commonly known as anaerobic digestion. H
2​S also occurs in volcanic gases, natural gas, and in some sources of well water. It is also present in natural halite type rock salts, most notably in Himalayan Black Salt, which is mostly harvested from the mineral-rich Salt Range mountains of Pakistan. The human body produces small amounts of H
2​S and uses it as a signaling molecule.
Dissolved in water, hydrogen sulfide is known as *hydrosulfuric acid* or *sulfhydric acid*, a weak acid.
Swedish chemist Carl Wilhelm Scheele is credited with having discovered hydrogen sulfide in 1777.
The British English spelling of this compound is _hydrogen sulphide_, but this spelling is not recommended by the International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry or the Royal Society of Chemistry.


















































































































*Hydrogen sulfide* is the chemical compound with the formula H
2​S. It is a colorless gas with the characteristic foul odor of rotten eggs; it is heavier than air, very poisonous, corrosive, flammable, and explosive.
Hydrogen sulfide often results from the prokaryotic breakdown of organic matter in the absence of oxygen gas, such as in swamps and sewers; this process is commonly known as anaerobic digestion. H
2​S also occurs in volcanic gases, natural gas, and in some sources of well water. It is also present in natural halite type rock salts, most notably in Himalayan Black Salt, which is mostly harvested from the mineral-rich Salt Range mountains of Pakistan. The human body produces small amounts of H
2​S and uses it as a signaling molecule.
Dissolved in water, hydrogen sulfide is known as *hydrosulfuric acid* or *sulfhydric acid*, a weak acid.
Swedish chemist Carl Wilhelm Scheele is credited with having discovered hydrogen sulfide in 1777.
The British English spelling of this compound is _hydrogen sulphide_, but this spelling is not recommended by the International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry or the Royal Society of Chemistry.
In 2015, hydrogen sulfide under extremely high pressure (around 150 gigapascals) was found to undergo superconducting transition near −70 °C (−94 °F), the highest temperature superconductor known to date.[10]


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/mmg/mmg.asp?id=385&tid=67


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back in 1997 cleaner ran a story about men who died from,
Hydrogen Sulfide Gas, in about a min or two you loose your sense of smell and then in about 5-10 mins you are dead, so is any one is comes into the hole after you if they don't have breathing gear on
story about 3 plumbing supvisers standing above a manhole when opened and fell dead from the gas because of the toxic levels


----------

